# CSV-Datei in QuarkXPress-Dokument importieren



## LuvShining (28. April 2006)

Hallöchen zusammen,
ich denke, so richtig richtig bin ich mit meinem Problem in keinem der vorhandenen Foren. Am ehesten, so dachte ich, treffe ich aber den Kern in diesem Forum - sehr allgemein gehalten.

Folgendes Problem beschäftigt mich:
a.) Ich habe eine DIN-A4-Seite im Programm QuarkXPress mit 25 Textboxen belegt.
b.) Liegt mir eine CSV-Datei vor. Die CSV verfügt die Spalteninhalte: Lfd. Nr, Name, Vorname, Rufnummer, Interessen, etc. Diese Inhalte sind via Simikolon getrennt. 

Jetzt sollen die Inhalte der CSV in das QuarkXPress-Dokument übernommen/ importiert werden. Pro Zeileneintrag steht in meinem Quark-Dokument genau ein Kasten zur Verfügung.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich diese Inhalte automatisch einlaufen lassen kann - leider weiß ich nicht wie. Das der Inhalt (gerade aufgrund der Textlänge je Spalte in der CSV) manuell nachbearbeitet werden muss ist mir bewusst, aber so hätte ich zumindest einen Arbeitsgang im groben gespart.

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee? 

Anbei mal eine Bilddatei die für die Optik meiner Quark-Datei stehen soll.

Viele Grüße
Nadine


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Hat sich Deine Frage aufgrund des schon angegebenen
Vorschlages erledigt oder benötigst Du weitere Hilfe?


----------



## LuvShining (10. Mai 2006)

Teilweise, leider gestaltete sich die Thematik noch ein wenig komplizierter und bedarf doch einiger Tests und Hilfestellungen einer Kollegin. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass der Aufwand insgesamt recht hoch war und sich deswegen nicht rentierte.

Nichts desto Trotz, habe ich eine Menge über Befehle in QuarkXPress gelernt die ich sicherlich später mal verwenden kann.

Viele Grüße
Nadine


----------

